# What makes an ADA an ADA?



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Mainly build quality and look. Use of just the right amount of silicone for sealing, of course the rimless factor as well.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

rrrrramos said:


> Mainly build quality and look. Use of just the right amount of silicone for sealing, of course the rimless factor as well.


But with someone with enough knowledge to custom build a aquarium to the same dimensions and quality. What would make the ADA tank better? The cost would be the critical difference and if you placed both tanks side by side,and planted & aquascaped them exactly the same, I doubt someone would be able to tell the difference and recognize the ADA tank.

Personally, the Starphire Aquariums as per Orlando, of GLA aquarium's link would be the one that I would love to get my hands on and IMHO, it would be far superior in build quality to the ADA tanks.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/green-leaf-aquariums/81433-rimless-starphire-tanks.html

Da*n, RyeGuy, why is Winnipeg in the StoneAge when it comes to equipment like this??


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

sounds to me its only the brand


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Personally, the Starphire Aquariums as per Orlando, of GLA aquarium's link would be the one that I would love to get my hands on and IMHO, it would be far superior in build quality to the ADA tanks.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/green-leaf-aquariums/81433-rimless-starphire-tanks.html


Saying far superior is kinda getting ahead of yourself isn't it? These tanks aren't even available yet. 

The reason most go with ADA is for the Clean silicone, Rimless design, new ones are Opti clear glass (equivilant to starphire, my tank has zero green tint to it).

I have the newer Mini M that has the Opti Clear Glass, 5mm thick glass, super clean silicone, perfect beveled edges.

Orlando will probably make a killer tank but to say it is superior even before it is available for purchase is a bit far fetched. Just like saying Mosura Shrimp food will garuantee you more berried shrimp. Its all personal opinion.

I would love to have one of O's tanks to compare side by side to my ADA tank.

Have to say the ADA tank I own is the nicest one I have ever owned for quality or build.

Craig


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Saying far superior is kinda getting ahead of yourself isn't it? These tanks aren't even available yet.


True, point well taken.

But I think that bigger question whether clones of ADA tanks can be replicated with the same quality materials and more economically. I don't profess to know or suggest it can as I am not a DIY person, but I am sure others who build aquariums can best answer this. While I don't doubt that ADA tanks are excellent, like many of ADA's products they are grossly overpriced. But I guess if someone does not care and money is not an issue, then it would not be a problem. I don't mind paying a premium for the ADA AS because I have yet to see a substrate that was more affordable that could give identical results.

My intent was not to trash ADA tanks, so sorry if I offended you.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Well All the other reasons stated above are very true but I also bought My ADA tanks because the inspiration that comes from them and all the Amano aquascapes. The tank won't give you any special powers like your fish will breed or you will win the next aquascaping contest but it sure gives me a personal feeling about having my own nice piece of nature.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Here are a couple images that show some of the defining factors of an ADA tank..

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumReviews_ADACubeGarden.aspx

jB


----------



## ryeguy (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, i guess as Homer says, if you have the money, then ADA would be the best...I can get an ADA mini-m clone for $40 no tax, nice dressed edges or I could pay upwards of $200 for an ADA tank. For me, i'll take the savings and spend it on other improvements to the tank...that being said, if we had a ADA supplier in canada, i might buy from them..


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

ryeguy said:


> yeah, i guess as Homer says, if you have the money, then ADA would be the best...I can get an ADA mini-m clone for $40 no tax, nice dressed edges or I could pay upwards of $200 for an ADA tank. For me, i'll take the savings and spend it on other improvements to the tank...that being said, if we had a ADA supplier in canada, i might buy from them..


Guess that is the advantage of having 2 us suppliers I only paid $65 for mine.

Craig


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

ADA is a brand. What makes an ADA tank an ADA tank is that it's a tank made by ADA.

Of course were you to have someone make a tank with the same quality materials and workmanship, people would ooh and ahh just as much (if not more) than they do when they see an ADA tank. You just wouldn't call it an ADA.

Simple as that.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

A good question, not so long ago I posted a thread on here and another forum and on the later forum I recieved a torrent of hate because I'd labeled the tank as ADA because I'd used aquasoil (in my eyes the most important factor as far as it goes) it seems that to me to call a tank an ada tank it has to be entirely ada and therefore costly.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

garuf said:


> A good question, not so long ago I posted a thread on here and another forum and on the later forum I recieved a torrent of hate because I'd labeled the tank as ADA because I'd used aquasoil (in my eyes the most important factor as far as it goes) it seems that to me to call a tank an ada tank it has to be entirely ada and therefore costly.


It wouldn't be an ADA at all. To be called and ADA it needs to be an ADA tank. Lighting, filtration, CO2 can come from else where but if the tank isn't ADA its not and ADA tank.

Could be a Perfecto, AGA, Glass Cages, Custom built, etc...

Aqua soil is purely a substrate and doesn't define what the tank is, if you put AS in a Perfecto tank its still a perfecto tank.

Now the tank could be Amano-esque, Amano inspired etc but not be an ADA tank but still use the Amano stylings.

Craig


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

UglyGenius I think addresses it best. 

Okay to say you have ADA 100%. The equipment, substrate, filter, and light all have to match. But my main question is what is the purpose of all of this. You want to create a stunning planted tank and all that rivals that of Amano. Is that not possible with anything not labelled ADA. If someone had a ADA clone with cloned equipment(to match the quality and workmanship) but the aquascape is identical, is someone really going to notice the difference. I mean is the person going to notice the tank is not ADA and say no man that is not an ADA tank, what are you trying to do. 

On a unrelated topic, RyeGuy actually is a private seller of plants in my City, the beauty of his plants and aquascape rival those that one would normally see in a ADA tank. And he uses fluorite, Lol. And to boot, I have just recently started purchasing plants from him and I have yet to come across plants that were as healthy and algae free as his.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Now the tank could be Amano-esque, Amano inspired etc but not be an ADA tank but still use the Amano stylings.
> 
> Craig


 
But if you read my whole post as above the last part. If you scape it like Amano it is not ADA it is Amano based or styled.

I do own all ADA but because it is all ADA doesn't mean I have an Amano based scape. I use my own style that is a mix of Amanos Nature Aquarium style and the Dutch style. All this means is that I have an ADA setup. I don't have Amanos Nature Aquarium theme running though.

But I also don't have an ADA filter and my stand is a DIY knock off of the ADA version. I'm a firm believer in what I find appealing to the eye and nothing comes close to the ADA in my stand point.

On a side note before I went ADA I spent 3.5 weeks trying to get a custom tank built but I couldn't find a quality builder in my area or one that was willing to ship. Now Orlandos tanks will probably be sweet. I will probably get on of the Mini ones I'm sure he will build and set it up with Cal Aqua Gear as they make some nice stuff aswell.

Its all personal preference as to what they have. I also sold my fish room to pay for this setup. I took down over 18 tanks and 600+ gallons of water in return for this 5 gallon pride of joy. 

Craig


----------



## deacon69 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ryeguy...there is a canadian ada dealer hes out here on the westcoast ,he's also on this site his names inisky (eugene) if i remember correctly....heres his site www.akuastyle.com


----------



## friskaburger (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey guys, the two tanks I own are rather different sizes but one is ADA and one is a custom made tank with very nice build quality so I think I can somewhat comment. ADA is actually not that expensive for what you get! My custom LeeMar tank with a starfire front plate was crazy expensive. Of course, I requested rather thick glass and everything, but the edges are nicely beveled, well put together and excellent silicone work. I also owned an ADA Mini M. It's about 1/10th the size of my custom, but I can still say that ADA's work was equivalent to the LeeMar. In a size roughly the same as my custom, the ADA would run about the same price or maybe less money. That is at least my experience.


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

I say, the stupid sticker. If I ever buy an ADA tank, and I might for the price/quality, but the sticker's coming off immediately.


----------

